# Panasonic 1757



## kenczmeiduch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi all I have just moved in to a new kitchen and inhereted a Panasonic 1752 Microwave anybody know how it works ?????


----------



## kenczmeiduch (Sep 6, 2006)

I take that as a No then


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Call Panisonic, See if they can send you a copy of the information:smoking: 
Enjoy your new kitchen in good health!


----------

